
Apple is the only major manufacturer losing market share in wearables - endswapper
http://qz.com/853722/apple-is-the-only-major-manufacturer-losing-market-share-in-wearables/
======
informatimago
Not surprising. They're providing wristbands only for petite women and
children. Any man or athlete will have bigger wrists and won't be able to fit
an Apple Watch on.

